# Horse box parking Bourne Woods Surrey (also in TR)



## minkymoo (3 April 2015)

Hi all, does anyone know where we can park a horse box in order to go hacking round Bourne Woods? I only know car parking as I walk there a few times but am itching to go hacking there & an opportunity has arisen with a friend, but I have no idea where to park and there is no useful information on the Forestry Commission website  

Any help would be appreciated


----------



## minkymoo (4 April 2015)

anyone? Or anywhere to box to around that area?


----------



## JennBags (4 April 2015)

This is a really good fb group, some great possibilities and lots of helpful people:

https://www.facebook.com/groups/748596228564795/


----------

